# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  VBForums Reputations Saver (and Viewer)

## Pradeep1210

Hi All,

In our VBForums, there is a limit on how many reputations can be shown in the control panel, and the older ones slowly go away and are finally lost for ever. 

This application can be used to backup the information at periodic intervals automatically, and show them with an alternate style if required.

Features:
1. Facility to backup your reputations.
2. You can Schedule backups (using Windows Task Scheduler).
3. You can use alternate stylesheet to view it in whatever way you want to.



(NB: Just in case the exe doesn't run properly, ensure that you have .NET framework 3.5 installed on your system. If you continue to face problems, just let me know.)

Thanks,

----------


## MartinLiss

In reference to the exe, we normally don't allow them but while I can not guarantee the safety of the attached exe I will allow its posting until such time that someone reports a problem.

----------


## Pradeep1210

Thanks Marty.

I posted the compile executable keeping in view that not everyone here has or is using VB 2008. Many are using VB6/VBA/others etc. But the application is equally useful for all vbforums members irrespective, and there would be quite a many members who might be interested in the executable file only.

----------


## Pradeep1210

*Detailed Procedure for scheduling repuation updates:*

Open _Control Panel_ and double-click the _Scheduled Tasks_ icon.Double-click the _Add a Schedule_ icon. This will launch the _Scheduled Tasks Wizard_.Click _Next_ button.Click _Browse_ button. Locate the ReputationSaver.exe (the file you downloaded). Click _Next_.Perform this Task: _Daily_. (you may choose another interval if wish to do so). Click Next.Set appropriate _start time_. Click _Next_.Enter your windows username and password. Click _Next_.Finally click _Finish_ button. This closes the window and creates a new scheduled task.Now note that in the Scheduled Tasks list, a new item named _ReputationSaver_ has been added.  Right-click this item and click _Run_ from popup menu. This should launch the application.Here verify that you have provided correct _User Name_ and _Password_ and ticked the _Remember my UserName and Password_ checkbox.Close the application.Right click the _ReputationSaver_ (in scheduled tasks list) again and select _Properties_ from popup menu.Now in the _Run_ textbox (where you have the application filename with full path), append a space and */UpdateOnly*Click _OK_ to save and close the window. To verify that everything has been done correctly, and our scheduled task will run without problems, right click the ReputationSaver (in scheduled tasks list) again and select Run from popup menu. If you get an error message, take appropriate action. If nothing happens, the task has run successfully, and we can be sure that it will run at scheduled intervals.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Amazing Job Done.

In fact this solves many of my problems, one being searching for resolved threads for specific combination of words...

Just a suggestion, if can add one more functionality to it. Add a search box, which searches for a combination of words in the first column "Thread". Right now I'll have to do it manually using your application  :wave: 

Once again Good Job Pradeep.

----------


## Pradeep1210

Thanks koolsid.  :Thumb: 

That's a good suggestion. I have a few things already in mind for the next version, and I'll add yours to the list too.

So this is what I have at present:
1. Show the total reputation points somewhere on the form.
2. Add a calculated column for estimating how much is each reputation worth. (This would be calculated on the reputation power of the member, since we already know the calculation rules.)
3. Add facility to move database to user specified location. At present it is in My.Settings which is located deep inside the User folder, and formatting the system would lose the database. Even moving the exe at present causes a new file to be created.)
5. Add option to allow automatically update on application startup.
6. Easy interface for scheduling from within the program. (this is a least priority since the default windows task scheduler interface is not bad either.)
7. Use alternative database system. Maybe a access/sql etc. or just a flat file (since the data won't be too large to handle).
8. Search and filter capabilities. Add a search box, which searches for a combination of words in the first column "Thread". This would need more than just a simple search because we would need to also retrieve & store the full title of the thread in our database.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Why would someone want to save their reputation? For me mine gives me nightmares seeing those red squares.

----------


## Pradeep1210

Red square  :EEK!: 

I hardly remember anyone giving me a negative reputation.

----------


## Radjesh Klauke

Looks nice Pradeep. I'll have a look into it.

----------


## Arve K.

Nice app Pradeep  :Smilie:

----------


## Pradeep1210

Thanks radjesh klauke & _powerade_  :Smilie:

----------


## akhileshbc

Nice work.... :Thumb:

----------


## Pradeep1210

thanks akhilesh  :Smilie:

----------


## MartinLiss

I've got two suggestions and a problem.
You probably should limit the program to run just one instance at a timeThe "Schedule Update" button should open Scheduled Tasks window or at least the Control Panel.This probably isn't your fault but I get an "Access denied" error while attempting to set task account information and it says I don't have permission to perform the operation. My account is an Administrator. Any ideas? BTW I don't think it matters but I don't use an account password.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> [*]This probably isn't your fault but I get an "Access denied" error while attempting to set task account information and it says I don't have permission to perform the operation. My account is an Administrator. Any ideas? BTW I don't think it matters but I don't use an account password.[/list]


Which operating system are you using? What happens when you left click the program and select "Run as administrator"?

----------


## Pradeep1210

> I've got two suggestions and a problem.
> You probably should limit the program to run just one instance at a timeThe "Schedule Update" button should open Scheduled Tasks window or at least the Control Panel.This probably isn't your fault but I get an "Access denied" error while attempting to set task account information and it says I don't have permission to perform the operation. My account is an Administrator. Any ideas? BTW I don't think it matters but I don't use an account password.


Suggestions taken.  :Thumb:  
I'm still working on the new build. Will upload here in a day or two.

I'm not sure about the problem you are facing though. By any chance, is the Scheduled Tasks service stopped or set to disabled/manual?

----------


## MartinLiss

I've created this thread because I've found that I have the same problem with other programs when I try to schedule them.

----------


## Edgemeal

Neat  :Thumb: 

I just installed VB 10 (express) and have never used .Net so its all new to me, VB 10 converted the proj and I made the exe, seems to work OK, but when I click on a link it opens it in IE and I have FireFox set as my default browser, can it be changed so links open in the default browser?

----------


## Pradeep1210

I'm using a WebBrowser control internally. By default it opens in Internet Explorer. I'll have to see if there is some way to make it open in default browser, but I'm not yet sure.

Thanks.

----------

